# What is a forward going horse and how would you handle this?



## little_mistress13 (6 July 2014)

Future I want a horse so at the moment I am trying to learn as much as possible. 

When a horse is forward going.. What does this actually mean? and what does "occasional thoroughbred moments" mean? Why are they so different from let's say a cob?


----------



## maisie06 (6 July 2014)

Forward going means just that! you don't have to kick for every stride. I have a trotter - he's very forward going , just a gentle squeeze gets him moving and he stays in that pace until he's asked to stop, My welsh is a lazy monster and needs constant leg aids or he'll just dawdle... Many cobs are forward going, some cobs are sharper than Thoroughbreds as well! Thoroughbred moments mean that the horse may have a spook, get excited or just get a bit wound up. I wouldn't judge a horse on breed alone, but see a few that seem to fit your bill, ride them and see how you feel.


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 July 2014)

Two ways of looking at the meaning of 'forward going'

An inexperienced owner/vendor may describe the horse as forward going, meaning a leaning, pulling, jogging sideways, launch at a fence and scare them witless.  I call that horse a rude unschooled thug.

My definition of a forward going horse is light in the hand, up in the wither needs a light leg aid to move forwards or sideways.  The horse will always be looking through the bridle and waiting for the next request from the rider.  He will be willing without rushing and balanced.

Others will tell you differently but that is how I judge a forward going horse.  I ride a maxi cob at present and she is forward going, safe and steady.  I promise you the two do sit together if the horse is broken and schooled properly.


----------



## spacefaer (6 July 2014)

A forward going horse is one with natural energy, who marches out under saddle, whose natural inclination is to go places, with enthusiasm and positiveness.  They tend to be less suitable for novice riders.

A backwards thinking horse is the opposite - doesn't want to work, use energy or help the rider.

"Occasional thoroughbred moments" - not always applicable to thoroughbreds to be fair, but to the TB stereotype of a horse that sees a leaf falling in front of it, and is convinced the leaf will attack, so spooks, snorts and spins away from the leaf.  The stereotypical cob will just eat the leaf.

TB moments are characterised by quick, unexpected reactions, generally to innocuous items - usually sideways or round - can be reversing, but unlikely as most TBs are forward going...... 

Cobs can also be forward going, but tend to be more careful of what they use their energy for - they tend to be less reactive to the outside world and more accepting.  

There are always exceptions to every generalisation and cobs can have TB moments too!


Hope this helps!


----------



## little_mistress13 (6 July 2014)

"TB stereotype of a horse that sees a leaf falling in front of it, and is convinced the leaf will attack, so spooks, snorts and spins away from the leaf. The stereotypical cob will just eat the leaf."

Lol I enjoyed reading that bit. Made me giggle.


----------



## Goldenstar (6 July 2014)

When you get on a 'forward: ' horse you know .
Forward horses can be well mannered and well trained like AA describes or forward and less disciplined which can make them a bit of a white knuckle ride .
Forward and sharp often but not always go together .
And a horse can only be forward as much as it's type allows just like people .
A forward WB will be callable of more than a forward cob .
That's why top dressage horses are competition  types not cobs .
I don't think TB's are by any means naturally forward IME they are often lazy.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (6 July 2014)

I have one horse that is backwards thinking and another that is forwards thinking. The backwards thinking one needs a bit more encouragement to get going, so lots of transitions and changes of direction to get her listening and working off the leg. She's always ready for a downwards transition. If we meet something scary out hacking, she'd quite like to turn round and go home, so i have to keep my leg on and say, no, we're going past.

My forward thinking horse always wants to go faster, so I have to work on steadying him. He's always ready to go up a pace, but downwards transitions aren't so immediate, so this is where he needs more training. If we meet something scary, he wants to trot past it quickly.

Sometimes with ads you have to read between the lines, so 'forwards thinking' could mean 'good luck stopping it'. 

TB moments, could refer to the horse getting excited about having a gallop (especially if it's an ex racehorse), some are quite spooky, hot, reactive and have a super fast whip-round. One second you're happily going along, you blink and the horse has turned round and is heading off in the opposite direction. Not all TB's are like that though, I've known one (an ex racer) that was so quiet that he was used by disabled riders and others that were really straightforward. Not all cobs are quiet, remember that cobs are a type, not a breed. If you generalise, then you would expect a gypsy cob to be quieter than a welsh cob, but again it's not always the case. I strongly believe in judging the individual horse, not just going by the breed stereotype.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (6 July 2014)

A simple definition that I was told a long time ago was that a "forward going" horse has the energy in FRONT of the saddle; and something that would not be regarded as "forward going" has the energy behind the saddle. Or to put even more simply, a forward going horse carries YOU, but a back-ward going horse is one where you feel you have to pick up and carry IT!!!


----------

